# Bonne nouvelle Webo, c'est l'operation schlapettes !



## macinside (22 Mai 2007)

Quoi que, j'ai un doute sur l'offre


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2007)

Nada, j'ai m&#234;me pas cent dalles sur moi... 

Pascal77...


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2007)

seulement 25 % de remise pour un bijambiste  si vous me chercher


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Mai 2007)

vous achetez les shlapettes &#224; la pi&#232;ce en France ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Vend sandales pieds droits 75% de réduction.


----------



## maousse (23 Mai 2007)

'm'en fous.
ça ne vaut pas les schlapettes ultimes !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Vend sandales pieds droits 75% de réduction.




T'as perdu l'autre dans une rizière au Cambodge?...


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as perdu l'autre dans une rizière au Cambodge?...


J'avais entendu parler d'un escalator &#224; Auchan&#169; moi.


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Mai 2007)

C'est dégeulasse que les unijambistes ne profitent pas de la réduction


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mai 2007)

je dirais m&#234;me plus "discriminatoire"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Nada, j'ai même pas cent dalles sur moi...
> 
> Pascal77...


Bah. Aujourd'hui pour cent dalles t'as plus rien.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2007)

est ce qu'on a le choix du pied à 50% ?:rateau:


----------



## elKBron (23 Mai 2007)

et si on prend que la semelle ? je demande car j ai encore de la ficelle chez moi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2007)

De toute façon, les sandales c'est le truc de blaireau par excellence...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2007)

C'est pas pire que les espadrilles...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2007)

C'est pas mieux non plus...


----------



## elKBron (23 Mai 2007)

_En Espadrille On a l'air d'un con,  
On a des ampoules,  
On danse le Disco  
En espadrille, ca pue des pieds,  
En espadrille on rach&#232;te une paire  
Au bout de 3 semaines  
En espadrille...  _

les Nuls


----------



## tirhum (23 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> De toute façon, les sandales c'est le truc de blaireau par excellence...


Faut des chaussettes, avec ! 






Gaffe PATOCH', il va sûrement arriver chez toi, celui là...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Ouais, c'est naze, c'est vrai. Mais apr&#232;s &#231;a d&#233;pend du choix dans les styles de chaussettes&#8230; Le couple sandalettes en cuir et burlington&#174;, quand m&#234;me, c'est un peu top la classe&#8230;

Bordel !!! TOASTED !


----------



## elKBron (23 Mai 2007)

ce fil aura t il la même fin que CELUI LA ???



notons que ces 2 threads ont été ouverts par macinside... une obsession ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Faut des chaussettes, avec !



C'est un Suisse allemand &#231;a...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Gaffe PATOCH', il va sûrement arriver chez toi, celui là...



ILS sont déjà là...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2007)

le top de la classe, c'est les Birkenstock avec des burlington...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Une variante tr&#232;s appr&#233;ci&#233;e sur les plages corses et sur la rive occidentale du L&#233;man para&#238;t-il


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est un Suisse allemand &#231;a...


faut voir les Australiens avec les chaussettes qui leur remontent jusqu'aux genoux :love: m&#234;me en sandales  :love: :love: :love: (cela dit c'est surtout un truc de vieux  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2007)

ah mais non, il y a des jeunes qui en portent aussi, hein..


Si, si, j'en connais...


Avec des chaussettes de tennis à bande bleu blanc rouge...


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mai 2007)

...qui montent jusqu'aux genoux aussi ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## elKBron (23 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ah mais non, il y a des jeunes qui en portent aussi, hein..
> 
> 
> Si, si, j'en connais...
> ...


oui, moi aussi j en connais, et même qu ils ont un pantalon de survetement avec la jambe droite au niveau du genou et la jambe gauche qui traine par terre sur des kilometers...

foutue mode, monde de merte


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Ouais, ben je ne vous f&#233;licite pas pour vos relations :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (23 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est un Suisse allemand &#231;a...





Fab'Fab a dit:


> le top de la classe, c'est les Birkenstock avec des burlington...





Modern__Thing a dit:


> faut voir les Australiens avec les chaussettes qui leur remontent jusqu'aux genoux :love: m&#234;me en sandales  :love: :love: :love: (cela dit c'est surtout un truc de vieux  )





Fab'Fab a dit:


> ah mais non, il y a des jeunes qui en portent aussi, hein..
> 
> Si, si, j'en connais...
> Avec des chaussettes de tennis &#224; bande bleu blanc rouge...





elKBron a dit:


> oui, moi aussi j en connais, et m&#234;me qu ils ont un pantalon de survetement avec la jambe droite au niveau du genou et la jambe gauche qui traine par terre sur des kilometers...
> 
> foutue mode, monde de merte


R&#233;capitulons.... :style:
Un jeune australo- suisse allemand en short, sandalettes, burlington et/ou chaussettes de tennis*... :casse:

... j'en connais pas, ouf !!...  
M&#234;me Mackie ne f'rais pas aussi fort, nan ?!... 


*et r&#233;sident en Corse la moiti&#233; de l'ann&#233;e...


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mai 2007)

je suis s&#251;re que l'on peut encore trouver mieux  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2007)

:d :d :d


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mai 2007)

comme quoi la mode est un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne tr&#232;s tr&#232;s subjectif...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2007)

Pourquoi, c'est à la mode les Birkenstock?:mouais:


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Même Mackie ne f'rais pas aussi fort, nan ?!...



j'ai des tongues


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai des tongues




Non, c'est pas possible.
Mackie, pas toi :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai des tongues


*Les amis. L'instant est important. Unique. Voire grave.
Rappelez vous pour l'&#233;ternit&#233; de ce mercredi 23 mai de l'an de gr&#226;ce 2007. Plus tard, une fois vieux, vous pourrez dire que vous l'avez v&#233;cu en direct, vu de vos yeux vu, lu, relu et re-relu&#8230; 


MACKIE N'A PAS FAIT DE FAUTE D'ORTHOGRAPHE DANS UNE PHRASE ! 
MIEUX : DANS UN POST COMPLET !!!!!

(Bon. Reste quand m&#234;me &#224; v&#233;rifier qu'il n'a pas voulu poster  ou  &#224; la place de , mais la f&#233;brilit&#233; inh&#233;rente &#224; la grandeur de l'&#233;v&#233;nement, &#224; son caract&#232;re tout potentiel, fait que&#8230; je crois qu'il a vraiment voulu nous tirer la langue )

Amok, Bengilli&#8230; votre petit, le fruit de vos entrailles, s'il n'est pas b&#233;ni est au moins devenu grand !!!!!!

/mode &#233;motion off*


----------



## elKBron (23 Mai 2007)

y a des couleurs, style rose, parme... qui sont vraiment affreuses... que ce soit sur des schlapettes ou sur un forum...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Il fallait donner un contexte visuel &#224; l'&#233;v&#233;nement&#8230;


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4275679 a dit:
			
		

> *Les amis. L'instant est important. Unique. Voire grave.
> Rappelez vous pour l'éternité de ce mercredi 23 mai de l'an de grâce 2007. Plus tard, une fois vieux, vous pourrez dire que vous l'avez vécu en direct, vu de vos yeux vu, lu, relu et re-relu
> 
> 
> ...



pourquoi j'ai mal aux yeux maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as perdu l'autre dans une rizière au Cambodge?...






bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'avais entendu parler d'un escalator à Auchan© moi.



Unijambistes de tous pays, unissons nous.
Contre la barbarie des escalators.
Contre les corses qui se font passer pour des cambodgiens.

Cherche unijambiste du pied droit taille 37.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> pourquoi j'ai mal aux yeux maintenant ?



C'est les tongues, ça fait toujours ça...:rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi, c'est à la mode les Birkenstock?:mouais:


perso je sais pas :love: j'ai de jolies schlapettes en bois :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi, c'est &#224; la mode les Birkenstock?:mouais:



Parce-que ces abrutis de bobos ont commenc&#233; &#224; en mettre et que des tombereaux de boeufs ont du coup trouv&#233; &#231;a cool...
En attendant, y'a pas mieux pour se donner des airs relax de cloche friqu&#233;e...  

'Te leur broierais le coccyx &#224; coup de bottes Allemandes, moi... :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Mai 2007)

En tant que membre/fondateur/pr&#233;sident/tr&#233;sorier de l'Association Fran&#231;aise des Porteurs de Tongs, je m'insurge. 

10 mois sur 12, je porte la tong.
Cette paire : 







2 paires en 10 ans. Economique, confortable et &#233;cologique. :style:

Le premier qui rigole, je lui fait manger mes tongs.


----------



## Bassman (23 Mai 2007)

Pffffff


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4275727 a dit:
			
		

> Pffffff


Je t'ai pas dit pour la mycose que j'ai aux pieds? 
Bon app&#233;tit!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2007)

*MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!*

   

Rhââââââââ, le blaireau de compèt'... Hmpffffff...


----------



## Bassman (23 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je t'ai pas dit pour la mycose que j'ai aux pieds?
> Bon appétit!



On ne dit pas "_j'ai des mycoses aux pieds_" mais "_Bobby m'a fait du pied_"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4275731 a dit:
			
		

> On ne dit pas "_j'ai des mycoses aux pieds_" mais "_Bobby m'a fait du pied_"


C'est ce que t'a donn&#233; Reverso?


----------



## Bassman (23 Mai 2007)

Hey oh tu mycoses meilleur toi


----------



## tirhum (23 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Récapitulons.... :style:
> Un jeune australo- suisse allemand en short, sandalettes, burlington et/ou chaussettes de tennis*... :casse:
> 
> ... j'en connais pas, ouf !!...
> ...


Mais en ce qui me concerne, en changeant un seul des paramètres....  






Ed_the_Head a dit:


> (...)
> Le premier qui rigole, je lui fait manger mes tongs.


  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> En tant que membre/fondateur/président/trésorier de l'Association Française des Porteurs de Tongs, je m'insurge.
> 
> 10 mois sur 12, je porte la tong.
> Cette paire :
> ...



C'est des armes de destruction massive si elles ont cet age là...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est des armes de destruction massive si elles ont cet age là...


M&#234;me pas, mes pieds n'ont aucune odeur. Aucune.

Je sais, c'est cool. :style: Si seulement je n'avais pas mauvaise haleine.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> M&#234;me pas, mes pieds n'ont aucune odeur. Aucune.
> 
> Je sais, c'est cool. :style: Si seulement je n'avais pas mauvaise haleine.



Remarque que tu n'es pas oblig&#233; de porter des savates pour en &#234;tre une ! 

Cela dit, et pour recoller au sujet, et r&#233;pondre &#224; une question technique d'Angie, c'est une question de pr&#233;servation de l'environnement : si tu use plus d'un c&#244;t&#233; que de l'autre, pourquoi changer les deux ? :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mai 2007)

mouais... bof bof... je rach&#232;te jamais les m&#234;mes mod&#232;les d'une ann&#233;e &#224; l'autre g&#233;n&#233;ralement mais enfin, pour nos hommes immuables &#224; la mode :love: why not


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...question de préservation de l'environnement : si tu use plus d'un côté que de l'autre, pourquoi changer les deux ? :rateau:



Just for fun I presume, man.... Just for fun :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Just for fun I presume, man.... Just for fun :style:


Absolutly old chap ! Anyway, I use only rope soles ... without socks


----------



## Amok (23 Mai 2007)

Quand je pense au petit Mackie, des "plastiques" aux pieds, en train de chasser la crevette dans les trous de rocher... Nanti de sa petite &#233;puisette et de sa bou&#233;e canard avec boussole (au Croisic la mar&#233;e est traitre) il arpentait le front de mer en reniflant, un filet de salive iris&#233; au coin des l&#232;vres.
Les p&#233;cheurs l'avaient pris en piti&#233;. Parfois, il faisait tourner des ballons sur son nez et les braves travailleurs de l'oc&#233;an lui jetaient un maquereau que l'enfant avalait goulument.

Je l'avais bien dit, &#224; Bengilli, que cette &#233;ducation laxiste laisserait des traces. Mais elle passait son temps &#224; clamer "tu ch&#233;riras la mer" et autre "Combien de capitaines" en guettant par dessus l'horizon, l'oeil torve, ce lieutenant de vaisseau turc qui l'avait un soir honor&#233;e sur un container qu'&#233;claboussait la pleine lune et &#233;tait depuis parti de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; du Capricorne.


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Mai 2007)

C'est pourtant joli les Birken!  





​

Rigolez, rigolez si vous le voulez, mais ma reum qui a le style s'est acheté une paire de Birken styled by Heidi Klum. Très cher, et affreusement moche. Je suis obligée de rire et je change de trottoir quand je la croise avec ces trucs aux pieds... 

Tiens, une petite photo:









:afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid: :afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid:​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2007)

La Suisse... L'autre pays du bon goût...


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La Suisse... L'autre pays du bon goût...



oui m'enfin bon, Heidi elle est pas suisse hein.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> oui m'enfin bon, Heidi elle est pas suisse hein.



Je ne parlais pas d'elle....


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je ne parlais pas d'elle....



ma lenteur te nique ta ceura!

C'est vrai que oui, je suis suisse, oui, je suis valaisane, oui j'ai un chalet dans les montagnes, oui je ois du blanc, oui j'aime le luxe (mousseux, simili), mais non, je ne suis pas celle que vous croyez. Non mais. 

Je vais te pourrir la face moi si tu continues!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Je vais te pourrir la face moi si tu continues!



Quel tempérament, ces Valaisanes! 
  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> ma lenteur te nique ta ceura!



*C'est évident*
vous mes suisses, vous parlez mieux l'allemand que le français.


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Mai 2007)

Je précise pour toutes les moqueries dont je suis la visée, c'est n'est pas moi mais ma reum qui a acheté ces godillots!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4276185 a dit:
			
		

> mais ma reum qui a le style





			
				Aur&#233;lie85;4276209 a dit:
			
		

> ma lenteur te nique ta ceura!
> 
> &#8230;
> 
> Je vais te pourrir la face moi si tu continues!





			
				Aur&#233;lie85;4276331 a dit:
			
		

> Jc'est n'est pas moi mais ma reum



Zarma ! comment qu'&#224; cause la zesgon, une vraie caillera ! Ziva, vous avez une annexe du 9-3 dans le valais ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Zarma ! comment qu'à cause la zesgon, une vraie caillera ! Ziva, vous avez une annexe du 9-3 dans le valais ?



et en plus, c'est och och och!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Petite précision qui ne sera qu'un bien modeste gravier ajouté au Monument d'érudition qu'est Pascal 77 (obséquieux, moi ?  ) :

On ne dit plus le 9-3 mais le "9-Cube", preuve s'il en est que le niveau éducatif y monte, quoiqu'on en dise...  

Mais je vous laisse retourner à ce passionnant (si, si, je suis sincère :rateau: ) sujet.


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Quand je pense au petit Mackie, des "plastiques" aux pieds, en train de chasser la crevette dans les trous de rocher... Nanti de sa petite épuisette et de sa bouée canard avec boussole (au Croisic la marée est traitre) il arpentait le front de mer en reniflant, un filet de salive irisé au coin des lèvres.
> Les pécheurs l'avaient pris en pitié. Parfois, il faisait tourner des ballons sur son nez et les braves travailleurs de l'océan lui jetaient un maquereau que l'enfant avalait goulument.
> 
> Je l'avais bien dit, à Bengilli, que cette éducation laxiste laisserait des traces. Mais elle passait son temps à clamer "tu chériras la mer" et autre "Combien de capitaines" en guettant par dessus l'horizon, l'oeil torve, ce lieutenant de vaisseau turc qui l'avait un soir honorée sur un container qu'éclaboussait la pleine lune et était depuis parti de l'autre côté du Capricorne.



penché a débrancher amok, avec l'age il raconte de plus en plus n'importe quoi


----------



## stephaaanie (24 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> pench&#233; a d&#233;brancher amok, avec l'age il raconte de plus en plus n'importe quoi



Ah bah *non*, faut surtout pas.
 
T'sais mackie (tu permets que j'utilise ce sobriquet, merci :style, pour les presque-plus-nioube-mais-pas-tout-&#224;-fait, dont je suis *la* pr&#233;sidente (ah, tu savais pas?), le post d'Amok est un tr&#233;sor d'&#233;nigmes et questionnement en tout genre (exemple : ah ouais... Amok c'est le p&#232;re de mackie en fait:love:) .
*SUSPENS et tout*, trop bien ce forum.
 

*@Patoch*.
M&#244;ssieur, je voudrais tout de m&#234;me ajouter &#224; vos propos qu'ici, le port des sandales est un mode de vie. Les sortir signe l'arriv&#233;e du printemps, des temp&#233;ratures au dessus de 17&#176;. Ca donne le sourire et &#231;a rend content. 
*Le d&#233;fi* &#233;tant, chaque ann&#233;e, de ne remettre ni chaussettes ni chaussures avant l'hiver. 
Durant tous ces mois, au moindre soucis quotidien, jeter un oeil sur ses pieds et se dire *"bon, au moins, on peut se promener les doigts de pied en &#233;ventail, c'est trop cool"*, et bien, &#231;a me file le sourire.


 
Allez, hop.


----------



## Bassman (24 Mai 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ah bah *non*, faut surtout pas.
> 
> T'sais mackie (tu permets que j'utilise ce sobriquet, merci :style




Il y a une chose que tu ignores jeune padawan. Mackie tol&#232;re a peu pr&#232;s n'importe quoi (sauf l'alcool, mais lui vous dira que &#231;a vient des p&#226;tes ) &#224; partir du moment ou son interlocuteur se conjugue au f&#233;minin.

Un vieux r&#234;ve qu'il ch&#233;ri encore, mais je ne peux expliquer, &#231;a serait trop long, et puis Amok en a d&#233;j&#224; d&#233;voil&#233; un petit peu.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mai 2007)

Bon...
Je sais, je sais, faut pas citer les photos et tout.
...
je sais, je sais, faut pas faire du hors-sujet (en plus Amok m'a bien fait comprendre que j'avais plus le droit, cause que j'ai dit que sa bannière pour le nouveau site à nous qu'on fait c'était bien de la merde. )

Mais quand même...



Aurélie85 a dit:


> C'est pourtant joli les Birken!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas des birkenstock, ça, si? 
Des charentaises facheune OK, mais pas des birkenstock?


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est pas des birkenstock, ça, si?
> Des charentaises facheune OK, mais pas des birkenstock?



Mais si mais si...


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mai 2007)

Nan mais attend là! 

Les décideurs se moquent de nous! 

Sans les deux lanières c'est pas des birkenstock! 

Alors un crétin avec un catogan décide de coller le nom "birkenstock" sur des charentaises rehaussées, et tout le monde suit?
Alors ça se passe comme ça maintenant? 

Nan mais QUEL MONDE DE MERDE!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> Petite pr&#233;cision qui ne sera qu'un bien modeste gravier ajout&#233; au Monument d'&#233;rudition qu'est Pascal 77 (obs&#233;quieux, moi ?  ) :
> 
> On ne dit plus le 9-3 mais le "9-Cube", preuve s'il en est que le niveau &#233;ducatif y monte, quoiqu'on en dise...
> 
> Mais je vous laisse retourner &#224; ce passionnant (si, si, je suis sinc&#232;re :rateau: ) sujet.



Parce que tu trouve que retourner jouer aux cubes &#224; leur &#226;ge d&#233;montre une &#233;volution intellectuelle, toi ? 



  



bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est pas des birkenstock, &#231;a, si?
> *Des charentaises facheune* OK, mais pas des birkenstock?





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan mais attend l&#224;!
> 
> Les d&#233;cideurs se moquent de nous!
> 
> ...


`

Quand on pense que ce scrofuleux orange vit en Charente (bon, pas la "vraie", l'autre, la "maritime", mais quand m&#234;me) et qu'il ne sait m&#234;me pas distinguer une vulgaire babouche d'une charentaise ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mai 2007)

Ca c'est parce que c'est pas les pompes qu'il regardait...


----------



## Bassman (24 Mai 2007)

Faut dire aussi... moi on aurait pu me dire qu'elle &#233;tait en bottes caoutchouc marines (mais si celles que les parisiens ils mettent en Bretagne, convaincu de faire couleur locale, alors que c'est les seuls a en mettre) que &#231;a changeait rien, c'est pas les pompes que je vois


----------



## Craquounette (24 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4276459 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une chose que tu ignores jeune padawan. Mackie *tolère a peu près n'importe quoi* (sauf l'alcool, mais lui vous dira que ça vient des pâtes ) *à partir du moment ou son interlocuteur se conjugue au féminin*.



Qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que l'ADN n'a rien à voir là dedans ! Aucun doute, ses géniteurs lui ont bien transmis leur patrimoine génétique... 




			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4276622 a dit:
			
		

> _blablablablabla_  que ça changeait rien, c'est pas les pompes que je vois



Ahhhh en voilà enfin UN d'honnête et qui avoue n'avoir rien à faire des charentaises, birkenstock et autres souliers derniers cris ! 
L'espace d'un instant j'ai cru que les utilisateurs mâles de MacG étaient tous dopés aux bromures.... 

Merci Bassou (tu permets que je t'appelle comme ça ?), me voilà rassurée


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2007)

La burk c'est une chose mais le top du top c'est ça !


----------



## La mouette (24 Mai 2007)

J'en ai vu pas plus tard que ce midi     waouw c'est ...comment dire ...? :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Mai 2007)

Mon reup qui a le style est un pr&#233;curseur de cette mode, &#233;tant donn&#233;, trop style je vous dis, qu'il s'est pay&#233; les paires oranges, et qu'il se prom&#232;ne dans la rue avec. 

Dis, c'&#233;tait pas mon p&#232;re que tu as vu &#224; midi La mouette? 

Avec tout &#231;a, on va croire que ma famille est la famille fenouillard. Je vous jure que non, m&#234;me si ces deux descriptions de ma reum et de mon reup tombent &#224; point. :mouais:

Je d&#233;cline toute responsabilit&#233; quant au choix des mes renpa. Je n'ai pas eu le choix.

Avec une telle d&#233;bauche de style :style:, on pourrait presque croire que mes parents sont Belges. :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Mon *reup* qui a le style est un précurseur de cette mode, étant donné, trop style je vous dis, qu'il s'est payé les paires oranges, et qu'il se promène dans la rue avec.
> 
> Dis, c'était pas mon père que tu as vu à midi La mouette?
> 
> ...



C'était combien le stage intensif "Jeun's de banlieue assimil" ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Mai 2007)

Elle va pouvoir y retourner en stage, y'a un "p&#232;re" qui tra&#238;ne encore


----------



## La mouette (24 Mai 2007)

Je sais pas quel âge à ton _*apap*_ ( c'est comme ça en djeun's) mais celui-là avait bien ...4 ans ... je sais les parents sont parfois très dures avec leurs petits


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Mon reup qui a le style est un précurseur de cette mode, étant donné, trop style je vous dis, qu'il s'est payé les paires oranges, et qu'il se promène dans la rue avec.




En général, ceux là on les fait castrer...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mai 2007)

On m'aurait foutu ça aux pieds à 4 ans, je me serais foutu sous une bagnole... :afraid:


----------



## La mouette (24 Mai 2007)

ça va ! je l'ai vu dans une rue piétonne :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On m'aurait foutu &#231;a aux pieds &#224; 4 ans, je me serais foutu sous une bagnole... :afraid:



Oui, &#231;a aurait &#233;t&#233; la seule chose &#224; faire, d'ailleurs, on t'aurait foutu &#231;a aux pieds, et tu l'aurais pas fait de toi m&#234;me, je t'aurais pouss&#233; ! :hein:


----------



## Amok (24 Mai 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'était combien le stage intensif "Jeun's de banlieue assimil" ?



Et encore, nous n'avons pas le meilleur : avec l'accent suisse, ce doit être au choix succulent ou pathétique !


----------



## La mouette (24 Mai 2007)

Succulent


----------



## jugnin (24 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On m'aurait foutu ça aux pieds à 4 ans, je me serais foutu sous une bagnole... :afraid:



 Mes parents m'ont menacé de me foutre sous une bagnole si je n'acceptais pas de les porter.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Succulent



As-tu le recul nécessaire pour juger ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Mes parents m'ont menacé de me foutre sous une bagnole si je n'acceptais pas de les porter.



T'aurais du refuser, alors !


----------



## iMax (24 Mai 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Mes parents m'ont menacé de me foutre sous une bagnole si je n'acceptais pas de les porter.



Ah, toi aussi... 

J'ai quand même refusé et je suis toujours là. 




Quoi que...


----------



## La mouette (24 Mai 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> As-tu le recul n&#233;cessaire pour juger ?



La Suisse m'a adopt&#233; ( enfin je crois) depuis un nombre certain, voir un certain nombre d'ann&#233;es.. Je les observe comme Darwin observait la nature


----------



## iMax (24 Mai 2007)

Maintenant, c'est ma copine qui m'oblige à porter ces horreurs.


----------



## La mouette (24 Mai 2007)

ça commence toujours comme ça


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Mai 2007)

Heu, mon père n'est ni castré (quoique) ni succulent. 
Mais il a un bel accent. Et une coupe de cheveux à faire pâlir le type qui présente les contes de la crypte. :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mai 2007)

C'était donc ça...


----------



## La mouette (25 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> J'en ai vu pas plus tard que ce midi     waouw c'est ...comment dire ...? :rateau:



Je l'ai revu, et il était pas content...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je l'ai revu, et il était pas content...



Normal, il n'y a même pas une bagnole qui passe pour qu'il puisse se jeter dessous


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Normal, il n'y a même pas une bagnole qui passe pour qu'il puisse se jeter dessous



Note que la Crocs du pied gauche est customisée d'un pin's vert du plus bel effet


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Note que la Crocs du pied gauche est customisée d'un pin's vert du plus bel effet



A voir la tête du môme, on pourrait penser que le pins traverse le pied en plus du dessus de la grôle !


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A voir la tête du môme, on pourrait penser que le pins traverse le pied en plus du dessus de la grôle !



Non il porte juste le numéro du puy de dome.......il voulait pas....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et encore, nous n'avons pas le meilleur : avec l'accent suisse, ce doit être au choix succulent ou pathétique !



le "cocktail" et savoureux...
je propose donc une fusion particuliérement adapté à nos voisins suisses : _*pathélent*_

 :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> le "cocktail" et savoureux...
> je propose donc une fusion particuliérement adapté à nos voisins suisses : _*pathélent*_
> 
> :love:



Je trouve que "succutique" sonne plus ... euuh ... Disons "guilleret" !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A voir la t&#234;te du m&#244;me, on pourrait penser que le pins traverse le pied en plus du dessus de la gr&#244;le !


A voir sa t&#234;te, on dirait plut&#244;t qu'il dit "Je veux pas mettre ces chaussures ! Elles sont trop moches !"


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> A voir sa tête, on dirait plutôt qu'il dit "Je veux pas mettre ces chaussures ! Elles sont trop moches !"



Ça, je l'ai déja dit, ici !


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Mai 2007)

Au contraire, sa grimace indique qu'il voulait en fait des oranges. Comme mon reup. Burp.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2007)

58eiléruA a dit:


> Burp.



J'en ai vu des argentées et kaki aujourd'hui


----------



## La mouette (26 Mai 2007)

C'est une invasion :afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est une invasion :afraid:



A midi sur TF1, il y avait un reportage sur une championne olympique de ski de bosses paralysée des jambes suite à un accident d'entrainement, ben elle, dans son fauteuil roulant, elle en avait des blanches :affraid:


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2007)

Pas de doute : ils sont parmi nous, et le cauchemar ne fait que commencer...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Pas de doute : ils sont parmi nous, et le cauchemar ne fait que commencer...




nan! dis moi pas que c'est pas vrai!  

je veux pô, chsuis trop jeune (enfin, je me comprends). Tu crois vraiment que ma fashion victime va m'offrir ça pour cet été? 


maman:affraid:


----------



## La mouette (26 Mai 2007)

La crainte est fondée


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> La crainte est fondée




Homme (enfin je crois) cherche asile politique cause schlapette pas possible et qui le fera pas, même sous la torture.

merci de me contacter par mp avec descriptif de l'asile et du personnel.

Merci d'avance.

PS: je préfere le sud (juste parceque la laponie, j'ai du mal)


----------



## La mouette (26 Mai 2007)

J'irais même en Laponie si on m'obligeait à porter ces horreurs


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> J'irais même en Laponie si on m'obligeait à porter ces horreurs



bon, si on est 2 et que la vodka est bonne, ça se discute aussi. ceci dit, méfies toi, il semblerait que le gout laponien soit tout aussi sujet à excès (enfin, ce que j'en dis, les gouts et les couleurs, tout ça...)


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Tu crois vraiment que ma fashion victime va m'offrir ça pour cet été?



En moto, ça doit être... :love: Tu dois avoir la sensation que tes orteils sont en essai soufflerie


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En moto, ça doit être... :love: Tu dois avoir la sensation que tes orteils sont en essai soufflerie




ha mais oui, mais non............................................


ça va pas le faire, mon oncle réincarné ne le supporterait pas, et puis tu penses, un avertissuer c'est pour devant pas ceux qui suivent, et puis avertisseur, généralement c'est audio pas olfactif:rose: 


oui, je sais, je suis pas là, enfin plus:love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Mai 2007)

à part ça, j'dis ça comme ça hein, mais heu... Elles sont super confortables ces crocs.  

ça fait un peu coussin sous les pieds pendant qu'on marche.  (si si, je les ai essayé, je dois même avoir une photo avec)  

Par contre, je sais pas comment on dit, mais ça fait de l'électricité statique! :afraid:

Mon reup ne m'ouvre même plus la porte du jardin quand je viens rendre visitre, sinon, en touchant la poignée, c'est la décharge ultra violente! :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> à part ça, j'dis ça comme ça hein, mais heu... Elles sont super confortables ces crocs.
> 
> ça fait un peu coussin sous les pieds pendant qu'on marche.  *(si si, je les ai essayé, je dois même avoir une photo avec*)
> 
> ...



heu, non rien. 

Tu poste une photo pour voir, comme ça tu woua, histoire de se faire une idée.


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Mai 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> heu, non rien.
> 
> Tu poste une photo pour voir, comme &#231;a tu woua, histoire de se faire une id&#233;e.



J'en ai pas de moi (malheureusement  ) mais quelques dizaines de mon reup lors de ses 50 ans. Mais vu que je pense pas qu'il appr&#233;cierait que je mette une photo de lui sur le net, je vous mets un petit arper&#231;u du go&#219;t suisse.  





Il s'&#233;tait achet&#233; les autres pour ses 50 ans. Pour mettre quand il est dans son chalet. Sur la montagne sacr&#233;e valaisanne.


----------



## La mouette (26 Mai 2007)

Ben voilà ...  

J'ai pas de mots


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Pas de doute : ils sont parmi nous, et le cauchemar ne fait que commencer...


C'est vrai...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> J'en ai pas de moi (malheureusement  ) mais quelques dizaines de mon reup lors de ses 50 ans. Mais vu que je pense pas qu'il apprécierait que je mette une photo de lui sur le net, je vous mets un petit arperçu du goÛt suisse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah oui, quand même...

Et ça se transmlet d'une génération à l'autre?


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah oui, quand m&#234;me...
> 
> Et &#231;a se transmlet d'une g&#233;n&#233;ration &#224; l'autre?



non,  &#231;a sent pas tr&#232;s bon des pieds, alors vaut mieux que &#231;a reste dans une seule g&#233;n&#233;ration.


----------



## La mouette (28 Mai 2007)

A la fête de la bière tu dois faire fureur avec ça


----------



## macinside (28 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> non,  ça sent pas très bon des pieds



ah ! nous y voilà !!


----------



## elKBron (28 Mai 2007)

tu pues des pieds ? la solution existe


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> A la fête de la bière tu dois faire fureur avec ça



Oh, y a pas qu'à la fête de la bière qu'il fait fureur!  



macinside a dit:


> ah ! nous y voilà !!



Quoi? tu peux parler plus lentement? J'ai pas compris ce que tu as dit là  



elKBron a dit:


> tu pues des pieds ? la solution existe



Heu...


----------



## La mouette (28 Mai 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> tu pues des pieds ? la solution existe



Ils ont dû en faire des mesures pour arriver à ce graphique


----------



## macinside (28 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Quoi? tu peux parler plus lentement? J'ai pas compris ce que tu as dit là



tu a parfaitement compris ou je voulais en venir


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Ils ont dû en faire des mesures pour arriver à ce graphique



Ce sont des gens qui ont du nez


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ah ! nous y voilà !!



Où?



macinside a dit:


> tu a parfaitement compris ou je voulais en venir



non, justement c'est là où se situe le fin fond du problème.


----------



## macinside (28 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> non, justement c'est là où se situe le fin fond du problème.



donc tu admets que les suisses pu des pieds


----------



## La mouette (29 Mai 2007)

Comme dans tout les pays du monde, cette affirmation est vraie le soir dans le train, après une journée de travail


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2007)

Ca commençait bien, pourtant, malgré un piège :



macinside a dit:


> donc tu admets



Et paf, le truc fatal !



macinside a dit:


> que les suisses pu des pieds



 :love:


----------



## Bassman (29 Mai 2007)

Si peu de fautes dansune phrase de mackie ? :affraid: 

Ca fait peur quand m&#234;me


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> donc tu admets que les suisses pu des pieds


*C'est pas pour défendre les suisses*
mais c'est tout de même la France LE pays du fromage.


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Mai 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *C'est pas pour d&#233;fendre les suisses*
> mais c'est tout de m&#234;me la France LE pays du fromage.



aaaaaah ouais? on va faire une bataille de lancer de fromog, on verra qui c'est ki pu le plus des pieds apr&#232;s!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> mais c'est tout de même la France LE pays du fromage.



Ouais ... Bon, ben on va quand même pas en faire tout un ... De fromage


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouais ... Bon, ben on va quand même pas en faire tout un ... De fromage



*Pascal, tes blagues sentent*
le brie... de Meaux, bien sur...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Pascal, tes blagues sentent*
> le brie... de Meaux, bien sur...




boaf, tu sais bien qu'avec Pasal on est jamais à la brie des Mots. enfin!


----------



## Bassman (5 Juin 2007)

C'est pas tr&#232;s brie-llant tout &#231;a &#8230;


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Juin 2007)

eh oh! arretez votre brie-gandage ici!  

(non, ça le fait pas? Et pourtant, je me suis donnée de la peine, je pensais réussir avec brie-o. :rose: )


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> (non, ça le fait pas? Et pourtant, je me suis donnée de la peine, je pensais réussir avec brie-o. :rose: )



Bof, ça fait brie collage, tout ça


----------



## Bassman (5 Juin 2007)

brie gand !  

Elle fait un effort et voila, tu lui brie-ze ses illusions.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Juin 2007)

moi aussi, moi aussi...

Tant que la brie gite... bar d'eau...


----------



## elKBron (5 Juin 2007)

me manque zebig...

lui au moins, il avait un véritable humour brie-tannique


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2007)

T'ain, z'avez l'humour d&#233;-brie-d&#233;, aujourd'hui !


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Juin 2007)

Ce sont des brie gands qui sont brie mé par les brie gades de macGé !


C'est brie lliant ça non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2007)

ouais, ça commence juste à me les brie-ser un peu... :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Juin 2007)

Bon, on peut toujours partager un bout de brie sur un morceau de pain, si ça va plus pour toi. 

(z'avez vu là? La grande classe, c'est justement de ne plus faire de jeu de mots.  )


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'ain, z'avez l'humour d&#233;-brie-d&#233;, aujourd'hui !



non d&#233;-brie-&#233;-t&#233; pour certains


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juin 2007)




----------



## tirhum (8 Juin 2007)

T'es tenace, toi !...  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> T'es tenace, toi !...  :rateau:



*Elle est où*
la rime ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juin 2007)

il voulait dire tu es en retard mais cependant Bri(e)llant...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juin 2007)

La bombe au phosphore est encore trop sucrée pour vous... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La bombe au phosphore est encore trop sucrée pour vous... :style:




*

"SCHLAPETTES"*


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Juin 2007)




----------

